# Vizsla pup with soft ligament



## Vizsladdict (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi there,
Does anyone have an experience with Vizsla pups with soft ligament? It walks funny, looks like he's got flat feet. Parents never had any joints problems. The vet cant tell if the pup will grow out of it or if it will have arthritis by the age of two. Any advice highly appreciated.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Where did you get the puppy and how old is it?


----------



## Vizsladdict (Jul 13, 2012)

I didn't get it yet. The pup is 6 weeks old now and at this stage I'm just talking to the breeder. I have a 1.5y old perfectly healthy girl and wanted to get the second one. The 6 weeks old pup has been seen by the vet who said by 16 weeks of age they may be able to give more details. There were 9 pups in the litter and this one was the smallest.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Since you do not own this dog yet I suggest not to take it home. Specially that it seems to be a problem there already. 
Is that what you want? To spend the rest if his/her life in pain, maybe you are looking for a hefty health bill and a lot of heartache. Or a dog with a short life... Who knows? 
Why can't you chose another pup from the litter? Surely if you already paid a deposit you can get your money back. You haven't signed for a puppy with health issues. 
Being the smallest in the litter should not mean that this dog has to have some health problems. 
Mine was the smallest too but she has no problems (except some diarrhoea a few times). 

Is this a reputable breeder?


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

IMO i would either pick a different puppy or choose another breeder all together!
If that little guy has issues now just think of what issues he could have later on. He could very well have issues with running, jumping, playing in general. 

Best of luck with whatever you choose. ;D


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Poor Baby. It will sure need someone to love it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is a puppy the breeder should hold back and not sell. Its the responsibility of the breeder to take care of this puppy, not yours. The breeder needs to keep taking the pup to the vet through the 16 weeks to see if the puppy can be helped or if it has to be put down.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Speaking from experience, be VERY careful. Riley was the smallest of his litter, but appeared healthy and although I would not trade him for the world and he has brought such joy into my family's life, his health issues have been very expensive and labor intensive.


----------



## Vizsladdict (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello all, thanks for the feedback and we are still weighing up whether to adopt this dog. He is being offered to us free of charge due to the flat feet however we are unsure of whether he will grow out of this or not.
Does anyone have experience with flat feet dogs and what are the odds of a normal life with these symptoms? Photos taken in this link were at 7 weeks. http://imgur.com/a/gqFdM
P.S. Not sure if the breeder is reputable however they are not registered.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

You sound like you are very attached to this puppy already and in many ways it sounds like he would be very lucky to have you as owners.

However, when you get a puppy you have enough issues without health issues which in the end might give you a lot of heartache and a lot of very expensive veterinary bills.

I have two suggestions for you before you make any decisions:

1would find an experienced orthopaedic veterinary surgeon and make an appointment for him to examine the puppy, so that you get a professional opinion of the pups long term prognosis and what if any treatment might be necessary. If the breeder is genuine they will be happy to accommodate you.

Secondly, I would strongly advise you to take out insurance before collecting this puppy, unless you are Bill gates  . You should find out from the orthopedic surgeon what needs to be done and estimate on cost. make sure you have sufficient cover. Now the big question is whether you will get insurance for a preexisting condition?????.

I strongly agree with TexasRed a reputable breeder should keep this puppy for the fore see able future. 

Having a puppy is such a wonderful time for any family, do you really want to start off with issues that could cause you a lot of sadness and heartache.

I wish you well and do keep us posted


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You might want to sent a email along with the picture to this address. No guaranty they will get back with you.
All Things Canine -- consulting division, Willow Wood Services Phone: 256-498-3319 Fax: 256-498-3311 E-mail [email protected] 

I wouldn't count on pet insurance. I can see words like pre-existing conditions and heredity coming in to play.


----------

